# Please help: Official 2007 Marriott Maintenance Fees Listing



## Dave M (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread is for details of *actual 2007 maintenance fees* as billed by Marriott. Please add your resort's info to this thread. Please *discuss* fees in other threads, not here. The info herein will be used as a reference and (eventually) to update the historical fees schedule linked in the FAQs. (And, yes, I know the schedule has not yet been updated for 2006. See request for additional 2006 info below.)

Please use the following example format (feel free to cut and paste the applicable parts):

Resort name: 
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O)
Season (for Florida resorts):

Operating fee:
Reserve fee:
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): 
Developer subsidy:
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge:

Total:

- - - - - -

Additionally, we still need info for the following 2006 fees. If you have partial or complete 2006 info on any of the following, please add it to this 2006 fees thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18386

*2006* Info still needed
CA - Timber Lodge
CO - Mountain Valley
FL - Doral
FL - Grande Vista (3BR Plat & Gold, 2BR Gold, 1BR Plat & Gold)
FL - Sabal Palms
FL - Legends Edge
HI - Ko Olina 3BR
MA - Custom House
NJ - Fairway Villas
SC - Harbour Club
SC - Heritage Club

Thailand - Phuket
USVI - Frenchman's Cove


----------



## irish (Nov 7, 2006)

MARRIOTT ARUBA OCEAN CLUB
1bed/1bath
gold season weeks 18-49

operating fee   $678.26
reserve           $126.74
special ass.        00.00



total              $805.00


----------



## JimC (Nov 7, 2006)

Resort name: Aruba Ocean Club
Type of unit: 2BR L/O
Season: Gold

Operating fee: $896.16
Reserve fee: $171.84
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): 
Developer subsidy:
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge:

Total: $1068.00


----------



## JimC (Nov 7, 2006)

Resort name: Canyon Villas
Type of unit: 2BR L/O
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $614.62
Reserve fee: $134.00
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): $52.68 
Developer subsidy: ($19.42)
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge:

Total: $781.88


----------



## JimC (Nov 7, 2006)

Resort name: Shadow Ridge
Type of unit: 2BR L/O
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $712.60
Reserve fee: $116.00
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): 
Developer subsidy:
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge:

Total: $828.60


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2006)

Resort name: Kauai Beach Club (KBC)
Type of unit: 1BR L/O
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $1044.55
Reserve fee: $122.78
Special Assessment: $758.17
Taxes (if shown separately): $98.22
Developer subsidy: None

Total: $2023.72


----------



## Jason118 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Ko Olina, Grand Chateau, and Fairway Villas*

Resort name: Ko Olina in Oahu, HI
Type of unit: 2BR L/O
Season: Platinum
Operating fee: $1,078.52
Reserve fee: $132.48
Special Assessment: None
Taxes (if shown separately): $101.62
Developer subsidy: None

Total: $1,312.62


Resort name: Grand Chateau in Las Vegas, NV
Type of unit: 3BR L/O
Season: Platinum
Operating fee: $908.50
Reserve fee: $201.00
Special Assessment: None
Taxes (if shown separately): $78.00

Total: $1,187.50


Resort name: Fairway Villas at Seaview in Absecon, NJ
Type of unit: 2BR without L/O
Season: Gold
Operating fee: $604.68
Reserve fee: $115.00
Special Assessment: None
Taxes (if shown separately): $104.00
Developer subsidy: None

Total: $823.68

For 2006, we paid a total of $738.93 for the above Fairway Villas property.


----------



## davemy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Grand Chateau 2007*

Resort Name: Grand Chateau
Type of Unit: 2 Bedroom lock out
Platinum season
Operating fee: $671.36
Reserve Fee $120.00
Taxes $47.00
Developer Subsidy: yes ?
Total  $838.36
2006  $798.29


----------



## potchak (Nov 8, 2006)

Name - Waiohai 
Type of unit - Platinum EOY 2bd
2007 Operating Fee  = $534.79 
2007 Reserve Fee  = $51.35 
2007 Property Tax Fee  = $62.47 

Total = $648.61


----------



## camachinist (Nov 9, 2006)

Resort name: Newport Coast (NCV)
Type of unit: 2BR non-lockoff, annual occupancy


Operating fee: 620.92
Reserve fee: 125.00
Special Assessment: n/a
Taxes (if shown separately): n/a 
Developer subsidy: n/a


Total: 745.92


----------



## myip (Nov 9, 2006)

*Mannor Club Sequel at Ford's Colony Maintenance Fees*

Mannor Club Sequel at Ford's Colony Maintenance Fees

2007 Operating Fee 2007-01-15 $589.20
2007 Reserve Fee 2007-01-15 $66.86
2007 Property Tax Fee 2007-01-15 $56.94

Total: $713.00


----------



## Bee (Nov 9, 2006)

*Kauai Beach Club*

Resort name: Kauai Beach Club (KBC)
Type of unit: 2BR L/O
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $1,149.01
Reserve fee: $135.06
Special Assessment: $833.99
Taxes (if shown separately): $108.44
Developer subsidy: None

Total: $2,231.10 

The Special Assessment breaks down to $617.90 for 2007 and $216.09 for the second installment for the 2006 Special Assessment.

I think this is about all the special treatment I can handle from Marriott! 

Sandy


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Resort name:  Timberlodge
Type of unit: 2BR L/O

Operating fee: 743.04
Reserve fee: 116.66
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): 
Developer subsidy:
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge:

Total:  859.70


----------



## sandesurf (Nov 10, 2006)

Marriott Desert Springs Villas II
2bd.L/O  EOY Red season
Operating Fee 283.03
"Replacement reserve" 87.50

Total $370.53  (double for annual)

Taxes billed separately: $122.00 yearly


----------



## KCI (Nov 10, 2006)

*Custom House & Harbour Club*

Resort name: Custom House
Type of unit:  1 bedroom
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $791.00
Reserve fee: $87.00

Total:  $878.00

Resort name: Harbour Club
Type of unit: 2BR 
Season:  Sport

Operating fee: 609.52 
Reserve fee: 165.00
Taxes (if shown separately): 78.85

Total:  $853.37


----------



## rwroth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Please Help: Official 2007 Maintenance Fee Listings*

Resort name: Desert Springs I
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O) 2BR
Season: Red

Operating fee:$645
Reserve fee: $216
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): $186
Developer subsidy:
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge:

Total: $1047


----------



## rwroth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Please help: Official 2007 Marriott Maintenance Fee Listings*

Resort name: Desert Springs I
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O) 2BR
Season: White

Operating fee: $645
Reserve fee: $216
Special Assessment: 
Taxes (if shown separately): $156

Total:$1017


----------



## AMJ (Nov 11, 2006)

*2007 Maintenance Fees*

Resort name: Cypress Harbour
Type of unit: 2BR 
Season: Sport

Operating fee:  $504.31
Reserve fee:     $170
Taxes:             $119.59
Total:              $793.90


Resort name: Harbour Point
Type of unit: 2BR 
Season: Fixed Week 26

Operating fee: $498.06 
Reserve fee:    $199.73
Taxes:              $49.80
Total:             $747.59


I will report Ocean Watch platinum maintenance fees as soon as Marriott posts them to my online account.


----------



## jlr10 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Marriott DSV II*

Resort name: Marriotss Desert Springs II
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O) 2 bedroom  L/O-Summer


Operating fee:$566.06
Reserve fee:$175.00
Special Assessment: $0
Taxes (if shown separately): $ 156 approx. billed directly to us
Developer subsidy: $0


Total:$897.06


----------



## littlestar (Nov 13, 2006)

*Horizons Branson - EOY Breakdown*

Replacement Reserve: $52.50
Operating Fee: $308.80
Property Tax Fee: $9.32
Developer Subsidy: -$66.96

Total:  $303.66

Double it for an every year week.


----------



## minoter (Nov 14, 2006)

*Beach Place 2007 Approved Maintenance Fees*

Platinum:

Operating Fund:$585.11
Reserve Fund: $168.00
Tax Fund: $260.13
Total (excluding Florida Club of $30): $1,013.24

Gold:

Operating Fund: $585.11
Reserve Fund: $168.00
Tax Fund: $186.11
Total (excluding Florida Club): $939.22


----------



## tompk (Nov 15, 2006)

Grande Vista 2 br platinum EOY - $407.74(I assume $815.48 for annual?).
Four percent increase over 2006.


----------



## TerryM (Nov 15, 2006)

*Maint Fees*

Monarch
2 bedroom
 Summer

Operating Fee 557.82
Replacement reserve 235.00
Property tax fee 69.29
Total 862.11

Waiohai
2 bedroom
Platinum


Operating Fee 1069.58
Replacement reserve 102.69
Property tax fee 124.93
Total 1297.20


----------



## pumbug (Nov 16, 2006)

*2007 Maintenance Fees*

Resort Name  Shadow Ridge
Type Unit      2BR  L/O
Season         Gold
                                       2007       
Operating Fee                  $712.59    
Reserve Fee                     $116.00     
Special Assessment               0              
Developer Sub                      0              

Total  2007 Maint           $828.59      
Total 2006 Maint             $771.27
                                        7.44% increase


Real Estate Taxes 2007              $140.66     
(Billed by Riverside Cty)


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 17, 2006)

*MOC Ouch!*

Jason118 on Nov.7 had the total right for Grand Chateau 3 bdrm, but the operating expense is actually $1094.21, with a developer subsidy of $185.71.

Resort name: Maui Ocean Club (MOC)
Type of unit: 2BR/3Bath OF
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $1,299.44
Reserve fee: $90.34
Taxes: $80.66

Total: $1,470.44


----------



## garyo (Nov 17, 2006)

*Grand Vista - Platinum 2BR*

2007 Club Fee.........$30.00
2007 Operating Fee..$511.41
2007 Reserve Fee....$150.93
2007 Property Tax....$123.11

Total......................$815.45


----------



## AMJ (Nov 17, 2006)

*Ocean Watch*

Resort name: Ocean Watch
Type of unit: 2BR 
Season: Platinum

Operating fee: $609.30
Reserve fee: $116.68
Taxes:  $63.02
Total: $789.00

Joyce


----------



## MikeB2620 (Nov 17, 2006)

Maui Ocean club Sequel

2 Bdrm Oceanview

2007 Operating Fee $ 1455.91
2007 Property Tax Fee $ 90.37
2007 Replacement Reserve $ 101.22

total $ 1647.50


----------



## jtrossi2 (Nov 17, 2006)

*2 bedroom GV - Gold*

2007 Grande Vista Gold (2bdrm)
Club Fee $30
Operating Fee $511.41
Reserve Fee $150.93
Property Tax Fee $98.77
Total $791.11


----------



## Gussie (Nov 19, 2006)

*Sunset Pointe*

2 BR, Summer

2007 Operating Fee  	$538.54
2007 Reserve Fee 	$200.00
2007 Property Tax Fee 	$56.78
Total amount 		  $795.32

2006 total: $751.42 (increase of $43.90, or approx 5.5%)


----------



## irish (Nov 19, 2006)

marriott cypress harbor
2 br/2 bath
special season(platinum)



operating fee$504.31
reserve        $170.00
tax              $122.88

total            $797.19


----------



## JimC (Nov 24, 2006)

Resort name: Cypress Harbour
Type of unit: 2BR 
Season: Sport

Operating fee: $508.31
Reserve fee: $170.00
Taxes: $119.59
Misc.: -$4.00 [surplus return]
Total: $793.90


----------



## Armada (Nov 25, 2006)

Barony Beach Club

2BR

Operating $606.74
Real Estate $83.00
Replacement Reserve $155.00
Total 844.74

That's an 8.8% increase over the previous year.


----------



## rosepointe (Nov 27, 2006)

Marriott Aruba Surf Club 2007

Operating Fee                882.75
Replacement Reserve      128.37
Total                            990.32


----------



## rosepointe (Nov 27, 2006)

rosepointe said:
			
		

> Marriott Aruba Surf Club 2007
> 
> Operating Fee                882.75
> Replacement Reserve      128.37
> Total                            990.32




Forgot to print that is a 2 bedroom lockout/ OS/Gold


----------



## geka (Nov 29, 2006)

*grande vista*

Just got my bill...this was our first purchase of a timeshare and we are saying "OUCH Why did we do this?"

Grande Vista 3 bedroom Platinum...$1058 !!!


----------



## jancurious (Nov 29, 2006)

*Summit Watch*

Resort name:   Summit Watch
Type of unit: 2BR L/O
Season (for Florida resorts): n/a

Operating fee:  $637.90
Reserve fee:      225.00
Special Assessment: -0-
Taxes (if shown separately):  80.80

Total:              *$943.70*


----------



## minoter (Dec 1, 2006)

*Ocean Pointe Platinum 2007 MF*

Ocean Pointe Platinum Fee for 2007:

Operating fee: $625.54
Replacement Reserve fee: $147.19
Tax fee: 329.71
Total fee before Special Assessment: $1,102.44
Special Assessment: $152.10
Florida Club fee: $30


----------



## CMF (Dec 1, 2006)

*Grande Vista 3 Bedroom Gold $1,019.18*

Resort name: Marriott Grande Vista
Type of unit:  3BR L/O
Season: Gold

Operating fee: 674.79
Reserve fee: 26.00
Special Assessment: 0
Taxes (if shown separately): 119.25
Developer subsidy:
Florida Club, golf or other additional separately stated charge: Replacement Reserve (I have no idea what this is) 199.14

Total: $1,019.28


----------



## wsrobinson (Dec 1, 2006)

*Surf Watch 2 Bedroom Oceanside*

2007 Operating Fee       $623.85 
 2007 Reserve Fee          $132.56 
 2007 Property Tax Fee   $66.73 

 Total amount                $823.14


----------



## tim (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sabal Palms*

Resort:  Sabal Palms
2007 MFs for 2 bedroom Red week

Operating fee:  $538.70
Property tax fee:  $113.22
Replacement Reserve:  $173.47

Total 2007 MF:  $825.39

Edited to add 2006 MF of $768.64 -- which means the 2007 MF is an increase of $56.75.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 7, 2006)

*07 maint fees*

Horizons Orlando 2bd Platinum

$744.36  

I do not have the breakdown, bills have'not gone out. 
I got the info from the finanace dept at Marriott


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2006)

*Grande Ocean*

Resort name: Grande Ocean
Type of unit: 2BR

Operating fee: $642.83
Reserve fee:  $187.25
Special Assessment: $275.00
Taxes : $89.42 

Total: $1,194.50


----------



## fjvlt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Horizons Orlando*

Horizons 2br Platinum Plus

2007 developer subsidy : -14.55
2007 operating fee       : 539.79
2007 property tax fee   : 116.10
2007 replacement reserve : 108.00


 total : 749.34


----------



## nscott6387 (Dec 13, 2006)

Resort name: Marriott Mountainside
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O)  2BR L/O
Season (for Florida resorts):

Operating fee:  568.87
Replacement Reserve: 175.00
Taxes (if shown separately): 75.41

Total:  819.28


----------



## nscott6387 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Grand Vista*

Resort name: Grand Vista
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O) 3BR L/O
Season (for Florida resorts):

Operating fee: 674.79
Club Fee:  30.00
Taxes (if shown separately): 154.75
Reserve Fee:  199.14
Total: 1058.68


----------



## td0804 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Ocean Pointe Gold*

Resort name: Ocean Pointe
Type of unit: (e.g., 2BR L/O) 2BR L/O
Season (for Florida resorts): Gold

Operating fee: 625.54
Club Fee: 30.00
Taxes (if shown separately): 224.70
Reserve Fee: 147.19
2007 Special Assessment Fee - 152.10
Total: 1,179.53

Note that this is an approximate $400 increase from 2006


----------



## bw3 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Marriott Grande Ocean Maint Fees 2007*

Operating Fee : $643
Reserve Fee   : $187
Special Assess: $275
Property Taxes: $89

Total Maint    : $1,195


----------



## Starbucks (Dec 25, 2006)

*Phuket Beach Club*

Resort name: Phuket Beach Club
Type of unit: 2BR

Total Maintenance Fee 2007: 21*,*909 THB (~610 $)

Based on information from our lovely contact at the resort.

2006 MF charged to my CC was 21,084 THB. IMHO quite acceptable compared to other MF increasements, however THB has gained more than 10% against USD in the last 12 months so MF for US based owners should be significantly higher in 2007. 

Seasons greetings

Starbucks


----------



## camachinist (Dec 25, 2006)

> Total Maintenance Fee 2007: 21.909 THB (~610 $)



Just wanted to note (Dave can delete) that the Phuket MF's are *21,909*THB.

This reminds me of the Asia Orbitz and Travelocity hotel mistake deals and the Holiday Inn deal in Phuket for a penny a night. I wish the MF's there were 60 cents per year 

Pat


----------



## mapper (Dec 26, 2006)

[_Message deleted. This thread is for *Marriott* maintenance fees_ only. Dave M, Moderator]

My apologies, I had two screens open, one for Grand Pacific Palisades and this one.  I had just been paying all my maintenance fees and posted the wrong ones.  

Here is 2007 Marriott Grand Chateau 3 Bed/3 Bath Platinum Annual:

Developer Subsidy:  -185.71
Operating Fee: 1,094.21
Property Tax Fee:  78.00
Replacement Reserve: 201.00
Total:  $1,187.50


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 28, 2006)

Resort name:  Surf Watch (Hilton Head, SC) 
Type of unit:  3BR Oceanvista Gold Season _and_ 3BR Oceanside Platinum Season

Operating fee:  $774.78
Reserve fee:  $153.78
Taxes (if shown separately):  $77.40 
Developer subsidy:  -$51.09
Total:  $954.87


----------



## Fonoroff (Feb 11, 2007)

*Frenchman's Cove Maintenance Fee*

I was shocked at how high the operating fee was.

Operating Fee:  $1468.77
Replacement Reserve:  $98.51
Developer Subsidy:  -706.10

Our total was $861.18

I don't quite understand the developer subsidy.  Does this mean Marriott is paying part of the fee for this year in order to keep it low but will not pay it in future years causing the fee to be almost $1500 for owners?  If you understand this, please share with me.

Thanks, Margo and Bruce Fonoroff
Owners at Frenchman's Cove and Ko Olina


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2007)

When will all of this updated information, including 2006 fees be updated to the Maintenance Fees section of the Marriott Timeshare FAQ?


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2007)

I hpe to get it done within the next month.


----------



## msweaver (Apr 11, 2007)

[_Message deleted. This particular thread is *only* for posting the info requested in the first post in the thread._


----------

